# Want to rent a Convertible Lowrider w/hydraulics for wedding



## surajone (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm getting married in Aliso Viejo/Newport Beach area and wanted to enter the wedding on a lowrider (Prefer an impala convertible) with hydraulics. I would not be driving the car, would just be the passenger and the entire distance is only ~200 feet or so. This is a traditional indian wedding. You will be paid in cash. Please send me pics of your car, a video of what it can do, and your best price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

PM this guy,he does Bar Mitzvahs as well
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15675-marty-mcfly.html


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:bowrofl:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

lowdeville said:


> PM this guy,he does Bar Mitzvahs as well
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15675-marty-mcfly.html


He charges an additional fee for those not circumcised.. So off your Mexican your fucked


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoa, didn't know Indian wedding traditions included lowriders! How far does that go back?


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

surajone said:


> Hi, I'm getting married in Aliso Viejo/Newport Beach area and wanted to enter the wedding on a lowrider (Prefer an impala convertible) with hydraulics. I would not be driving the car, would just be the passenger and the entire distance is only ~200 feet or so. This is a traditional indian wedding. You will be paid in cash. Please send me pics of your car, a video of what it can do, and your best price. Thanks in advance.


 Red dot or scalp 'em ??


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool! I'll get you a couple homies #s! Congrats!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bollywood California


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Red dot or scalp 'em ??


Fry bread or curry


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Red dot or scalp 'em ??





nisra said:


> Fry bread or curry


sitting bull or mahatma gandhi


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Red dot or scalp 'em ??





nisra said:


> Fry bread or curry





FirmeJoe said:


> sitting bull or mahatma gandhi




Teepee or Korark?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> Teepee or Korark?


Doctor or drunk?


----------



## Rick H (Aug 10, 2012)

7-11's or Casinos?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bare feet or moccasins?


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

Would you still fuck the bitch even if she wasnt pretty. Wiggy wiggy wiggy wiggy


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Rick H said:


> 7-11's or Casinos?


ha ha ha ha that's just wrong! 

congrat's home boy on the getting hitched! good luck..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lowlowlow said:


> Whoa, didn't know Indian wedding traditions included lowriders! How far does that go back?


Back before jesus


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SINNER64 said:


> Would you still fuck the bitch even if she wasnt pretty. Wiggy wiggy wiggy wiggy


Do u got five screens in your eighty six rivi


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Red dot or scalp 'em ??





LostInSanPedro said:


> Doctor or drunk?


:roflmao: :roflmao: fuked up


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Doctor or drunk?


Tech support or fire work provider


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Back before jesus


Of course they turned Christian when they heard Jesus turned water into wine


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

LMFAO..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Rick H said:


> 7-11's or Casinos?


I like this one


----------



## Gill Junior (May 24, 2012)

That's not cool man... This Indian vatos over here tryna show us love, tryna show love to our lowriding culture and we are over here making fun of em cuz he's Indian come on man...us brown people gotta stick it out and be neutral with the other races... That's the thing, we bitch when whites and even blacks be talking shit on us pero what do we do when we see a vato who we think is even inferior than us we f$&king talk smack on him on his raza and make em feel like this was a bad decision, to bring a lowrider to the wedding to represent us to show love to us?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao: ya'll are fucked up. .


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> Red dot or scalp 'em ??


:rofl:


----------



## Rick H (Aug 10, 2012)

Yo Gill. You're right. That is kind of messed up, but kinda funny too. 

The people from India are very bright people. A good friend of ours is from India, she used too work in Stem Cell research. But she found that it was too isolated of a job. She was in an arranged marriage that went bad. Her parents allowed for her to get a divorce, she was recently remarried with my wife as the "Maid of Honor". Her sister is getting married in March in India and we are invited to be there (how cool is that). Her parents are very nice people. 

We are thinking of going, but we have a few things to work out before we go.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Rick H said:


> Yo Gill. You're right. That is kind of messed up, but kinda funny too.
> 
> The people from India are very bright people. A good friend of ours is from India, she used too work in Stem Cell research. But she found that it was too isolated of a job. She was in an arranged marriage that went bad. Her parents allowed for her to get a divorce, she was recently remarried with my wife as the "Maid of Honor". Her sister is getting married in March in India and we are invited to be there (how cool is that). Her parents are very nice people.
> 
> We are thinking of going, but we have a few things to work out before we go.


Pics of all females you mentioned or gtfo


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> PM this guy,he does Bar Mitzvahs as well
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15675-marty-mcfly.html


 Bwhahahaha


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Doctor or drunk?


:rofl:


----------



## Rick H (Aug 10, 2012)

[Pics of all females you mentioned or gtfo ]

Hey Cheveres, I did not say anything bad to you or about you. And I will not post pics of friends and family without their consent, I think that is consideration to them. I am not a hateful person, are you?


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Rick H said:


> Hey Cheveres, I did not say anything bad to you or about you. And I will not post pics of friends and family without their consent, I think that is consideration to them. I am not a hateful person, are you?


You're right, my bad.
I somehow confused you as the op.


----------



## Rick H (Aug 10, 2012)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> You're right, my bad.
> I somehow confused you as the op.


No problem. I just want to come in here and check out what this forum and have a good time. 

What does "op" mean?


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Rick H said:


> No problem. I just want to come in here and check out what this forum and have a good time.
> 
> What does "op" mean?


Post ur wife's tits or gtfo. Fuck India too.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> Pics of all females you mentioned or gtfo





Rick H said:


> [Pics of all females you mentioned or gtfo ]
> 
> Hey Cheveres, I did not say anything bad to you or about you. And I will not post pics of friends and family without their consent, I think that is consideration to them. I am not a hateful person, are you?





CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> You're right, my bad.
> I somehow confused you as the op.


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Rick H (Aug 10, 2012)

BRADFORD said:


> Post ur wife's tits or gtfo. Fuck India too.


Grow up! What are you like 14 years old. 

If you want porn, then go to a porn site.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Dont talk smack or u all gonna get indian burns from the elders!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Rick H said:


> Grow up! What are you like 14 years old.
> 
> If you want porn, then go to a porn site.


I cant access them at work so post chichis or gtfo. 

Thanks,
MP


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

TTT with aladin and the flying carpet!
:gtfo:


----------

